# Digital Timer Recommendation Needed



## tubamanandy (23 Apr 2014)

Hello all,

I have just had a cheap Chinese 3 in 1 Programmable Digital Timer fail on me. It basically is an extension socket (UK) with 3 x digital programmable outlets. I seemed fantastic when I got it and worked well but has now let me down & I have another one on my tank as well (currently still working).

Can anyone recommend a similar but more reliable replacement ? Not too worried about paying a bit more but dont really want to go to individual timers.

Thanks


----------



## ian_m (23 Apr 2014)

I use these....
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/anyone-used-byron-home-easy-remote-timeswitches.21210/

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/mini-electronic-timers.24721/#post-258562

Still used, still on original batteries, highly recommended.


----------



## EnderUK (23 Apr 2014)

Argos do a nice set of 3 for £15. The great thing is that they are slim enough to get a normal plug between them on most extension leads.

Sent from my Radar C110e using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (23 Apr 2014)

EnderUK said:


> Argos do a nice set of 3 for £15. The great thing is that they are slim enough to get a normal plug between them on most extension leads.
> 
> Sent from my Radar C110e using Tapatalk



About time someone thought of that


----------



## dw1305 (23 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 
Throw away the digital ones and get mechanical ones, they last much, much longer. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## three-fingers (23 Apr 2014)

I'd also stick to mechanical timers! Most of my digital ones have failed, I now use them merely as on/off switches for pumps so I don't have to pull plugs out during water changes. Never had a mechanical timer fail me yet however.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Thurston (23 Apr 2014)

me too


----------



## ian_m (24 Apr 2014)

& me too, all "cheap" digital timers I have had on my tank have failed in one way or another. The Argos narrow three pack all just had blank displays after a year or two. B&Q £9 jobs kept resetting after year or two.

I still have an expensive £20 one from Tlc Direct that is still going after 10 years, now used for Xmas lights


----------



## EnderUK (24 Apr 2014)

problem with the mechanical ones are that the ticking drives me absoultly crazy, as mentioned they are too wide and I switch my tank off at the mains which then throws out my timers.


----------



## Sacha (24 Apr 2014)

To avoid this, you can just unplug the plug from the timer


----------



## ian_m (24 Apr 2014)

EnderUK said:


> Argos do a nice set of 3 for £15.


Read the reviews, including them failing on use with aquariums...seem very poor quality still, just like the ones I got years ago.

I bought a Smiths electronic timer in 1988 from (CEF now TLC-Direct), which only recently failed (burnt out resistor), cost a fortune then and was used to turn a radiator on in my student house and has been in use regularly since then.

The modern equivalent is here:-
http://www.tlc-direct.co.uk/Products/SMETU17.html

I have used quite a bit of Timeguard product (dusk detecting switches, timed light switches etc) , not cheap but works and continue working. I have a few Timeguard TG77's (sometimes in B&Q) that have been working for years but they are wide and if used on a multi-way extension lead block the adjacent sockets.


----------



## tubamanandy (24 Apr 2014)

Thanks for the replies but there must be some decent quality digital timers around on a eg. 3-gang extension somewhere ?  The unit that broke down with me was really good.....when it was working. I just need something similar but of better quality. This is what I was using:-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-3680W...7?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2ebef8ba1b


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Apr 2014)

Anyone tried the Belkin Wemo? Expensive but programmable from iphone over wifi, anywhere in the world.


----------



## ourmanflint (24 Apr 2014)

I just bought two of the ATC-300, not sure if that would be what you want though. It has two sockets only, one for your heater controlled by included sensor, and one other, usually for lights. They work very well and cost about £25 from hong kong, very reliable, have previously used one for many years on my marine set up. Mine arrived in 5 days from Portsmouth, so assume they have a shipper over here.

https://www.fish-street.com/aquarium_atc-300_timer_with_temperature_controllerheat

Cheers
Rod


----------

